# My Town of Island Harbour - Fogo Island



## camperbc (Jul 25, 2010)

I took this one last night, just as the sun was about to dip below the horizon. In the distance you can see my seaside village of Island Harbour. (population 180)
The two humps are part of the island that sits in a small protected bay directly in front of our house, as seen in many of my photographs.
I used my Sony DSLR with 18-55mm lens (RAW) handheld, at 200 ISO, f/8, at 1/30th sec., and lightened it up a bit with PSP9.

The second shot (taken right in front of my house) was just a spur of the moment experiment, but I like the way it turned out. I think my website will soon need a section dedicated to weathered fence posts! This one was also taken with my Sony DSLR, but I used my old Minolta 50mm f/1.7 lens, which gives me consistently good results.

The last one is part of my attempt at learning to photograph flowers. It was also shot using the Minolta 50mm f/1.7 lens.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland : about my photography:


----------



## MohaimenK (Jul 25, 2010)

Love the shots! 1st one, the horizon might be a little (very little) off but I like it!
2 is my favorite, just the look of it. VERY well done & 3 is really well done too with focusing.


----------



## camperbc (Jul 25, 2010)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/mohaimenk.htmlMohaimenK, actually the horizon in the first shot is, in fact, perfectly level. If you line it up with something, you will see that it is the angles that appear in the water below the horizon that gives the illusion that it is crooked. I actually struggled with whether I should deliberately tilt the horizon to better make it appear straight.
Thanks,
  Glen


----------



## MohaimenK (Jul 25, 2010)

cool i've struggled with such photos as well


----------



## Patrice (Jul 25, 2010)

Beautiful photographs of a place not many see. I was on Fogo for work many years ago, I will always remember the very warm welcoming and generous nature of everyone I met there.


----------

